# This is Deb's DJ, now named Sol



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This little guy tugged at my heart because I think he looks a little like Bonnie! Deb asked me to post this email I got from Bronwyne:

[attachment=56332:_cid_ima...01CA1A8B.jpg]
[attachment=56333:_cid_ima...01CA175B.jpg]
[attachment=56334:_cid_ima...01CA175B.jpg]

Two weeks ago I pulled Sol from the Downey shelter for the American Maltese Association. I was told over the phone that he was in medical care because he had an infected rear paw. When I got to the shelter I discovered that Sol is blind. After eight years of loyalty, his owners left him at a high kill shelter to fend for himself. SOL Y SOMBRA (Sol for short) was born with sight and then he lost it. I named him Sol y Sombra (Spanish for sun & shade) because he used to see the sun, and now he lives in the shade – he's also a little Latin lover. 

With the support of the AMA I took Sol to Eye Care for Animals for a full eye exam, and it is the opinion of the eye specialist that Sol is a good candidate for bi lateral cataract surgery. There is an 85% chance that Sol will be able to see again out of both eyes. 

The bilateral cataract surgery will cost $4000. There are many animals right now who have life threatening medical issues that need attention and so the fundraising for Sol will be difficult. I would like to at least try to help this little guy see again, particularly knowing that he has a great chance to have a full and healthy life and that his chances to have his sight back are good. 

I'm kicking off the donations with $250. I will also take full responsibility for his recovery and post operative care and rehabilitation. 

Can you help Sol y Sombra step out of the shade and into the sunlight again? Perhaps you know of grants available for cases like little Sol? Please contact me with any suggestions. 

If you would like to make a donation for Sol y Sombra's cataract surgery, or offer some advice, please contact me ([email protected]) or:



Edie Gobbi

American Maltese Association West Coast Rescue Coordinator

30901 Pudding Creek Rd.

Fort Bragg, CA 95437

United States

mhtml:{333ADB5A-548C-4952-A538-275795FC88B9}mid://00001138/!x-usc:mailto[email protected]

Thanks for everything you do for the animals.

*Please include on your check that this donation is for Sol y Sombra! Thanks!*

Bronwyne Mirkovich


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, sweetie.
xoxoxoxox


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Linda grouphug: 

I hope that each one who reads it will make a donation (even with a small amount) for this precious guy to help him get the opportunity to see again.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you Linda!!

"Mr. Precious" needs our help for sure. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh bless his sweet heart....I received the same e-mail and doing what I can to help.

Bless him and those helping him. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've been sick for several days now. Not to worry, we're doing fine. 

Thanks for posting this, Linda. It's very important to me. Our little DJ is sooo special.

He reminds me of a fluffy puppy. He gets along with everyone. He even likes LBB ~ :wub: 

Perhaps they have something in common, which they should not. LBB's, having sight, 
was never in his future. It is in DJ's, though. He is only 8-years-old. Healthy as they come.
Little DJ has many years ahead of him.

Oh, and this little guy, has been snuggling like you wouldn't believe. I swear he wanted to
go to the store, for 7-UP, last night ~ LOL

You know, after adopting LBB, and the non-stop specialists, just to find out there was nothing
which could be done, to give any vision, he was blind from birth, and will be for life,
I can't imagine not doing everything possible to restore little DJ's sight. It's doable (is that word?)

This just hits home for me. He's a good boy. He's a healthy boy. 

DJ thanks you for any, and all, donations. It does add up. 

Also, this thread did get my butt out of bed. DJ is on my lap, with Raul. Yep, I need a bigger lap. :HistericalSmiley: 

I love you folks. I'll get thru the posts, as soon as I'm feeling better. :grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Deb for getting this going. I am pledging $100 myself and hope we can get the funds and the grant put together to help this sweet boy. Sadly he became someone's throw away because he could no longer see. Yet he is loved by all that know him. When Bronwyne pulled him from the A.C., they told her he was a favorite of the people that worked there. You have to know they see so many dogs go through that he has to be special to catch their attention. So D.J /now Sol continues to give love despite not having his family with him anymore or his sight. How sad is that, but yet we are not surprised at the boundless love these Malts give and give. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

$4000. Yikes that's a lot of money to try to raise. Any chance of any other surgeon's coming in at less for a good cause? I'm willing to donate, but think it would be such a drop in the bucket. Maybe we could figure an auction or fundraiser. I'm just captivated by DJ/Sol. In fact when my husband looked at the computer weeks ago over my shoulder he said, now there's a cute Maltese, thinking I found him on a breeder's page.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wanted to update you on D.J. / Sol, He had his eye surgery today and it all came out so well. He had both eyes done and should be seeing good as new, very soon. Thanks to all that contributed to his care and surgery. We were able to raise $2,000 toward the surgery and Bron is taking on the rest of the bill herself. The vets thought he had only been blind for maybe a year. Can you imagine his surprise and joy to have his sight back. Wish we could do this for all of them, but so many have been let go too long and it cant be reversed. Thanks again to all that helped this darling little boy. Hugs,Edie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!! I have chill bumps and tears. I can't imagine what it would be like to go from blackness to brightness and color. wow. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Oct 27 2009, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844447


> Just wanted to update you on D.J. / Sol, He had his eye surgery today and it all came out so well. He had both eyes done and should be seeing good as new, very soon. Thanks to all that contributed to his care and surgery. We were able to raise $2,000 toward the surgery and Bron is taking on the rest of the bill herself. The vets thought he had only been blind for maybe a year. Can you imagine his surprise and joy to have his sight back. Wish we could do this for all of them, but so many have been let go too long and it cant be reversed. Thanks again to all that helped this darling little boy. Hugs,Edie[/B]


What great news!!!! :chili: :chili: A new lease on life. Can't wait to hear how Sol does. Would love to see some new photos of him seeing the world around him. I'm sure he'll adopt out very easily now, he's such a cutie. Kisses and hugs to you Edie and Bronwyn for all you do. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, what wonderful news!! I knew Sol was having the surgery, but I'm thrilled to hear it's over and went well. Hope to see that darling little boy looking
at and enjoying his world soon - and then meeting his new forever family soon after that!! :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, dear, I think I forgot to contribute! :embarrassed: I've had cataract surgery myself so I really should have, meant to have, chipped in! 

That's too much for Bronwyne to take on!

Is the address in post #1 still good for contributions for Sol?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (mss @ Oct 28 2009, 01:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844472


> Oh, dear, I think I forgot to contribute! :embarrassed: I've had cataract surgery myself so I really should have, meant to have, chipped in!
> 
> That's too much for Bronwyn to take on!
> 
> Is the address in post #1 still good for contributions for Sol?[/B]


Yes, the address is the same. 
God bless you.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What wonderful news! :chili: I'm so glad Sol's surgery went well! It's such a great new start for him! :rockon:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Edie, I'm sending a check for Sol.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Suzan, we appreciate all the help we can get. I talked to Bron this morning and she said I would have been bawling to see DJ./Sol this morning. LOL He slept hard all night and didnt even wake up when she had to put drops in his eyes all night long. I am sure the anesthesia was still in effect. He woke up this morning and she took him outside into the morning light and she said he looked up at the sky and watched the birds flying, somthing he has not been able to do for probably over a year. She said he seemed in awe and amazed to see again. What a miracle for this little guy. I hope she can put the video on U-tube so we can all see it. I was crying just hearing about it, didnt need to see it.LOL Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay, got the tears going here too. It's miraculous for him. Talk about quality of life. That boy has a whole new lease on life. Rescue really comes to the rescue. :wub: Thanks for what you all do. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Oct 28 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844945


> Thanks Suzan, we appreciate all the help we can get. I talked to Bron this morning and she said I would have been bawling to see DJ./Sol this morning. LOL He slept hard all night and didnt even wake up when she had to put drops in his eyes all night long. I am sure the anesthesia was still in effect. He woke up this morning and she took him outside into the morning light and she said he looked up at the sky and watched the birds flying, somthing he has not been able to do for probably over a year. She said he seemed in awe and amazed to see again. What a miracle for this little guy. I hope she can put the video on U-tube so we can all see it. I was crying just hearing about it, didnt need to see it.LOL Hugs,Edie[/B]


Oh Edie,
It's truly a miracle! 
You're the best.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

This is so cool. Stories like this are what we live for--happy doggies with happy outcomes!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Oct 28 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844945


> Thanks Suzan, we appreciate all the help we can get. I talked to Bron this morning and she said I would have been bawling to see DJ./Sol this morning. LOL He slept hard all night and didnt even wake up when she had to put drops in his eyes all night long. I am sure the anesthesia was still in effect. He woke up this morning and she took him outside into the morning light and she said he looked up at the sky and watched the birds flying, somthing he has not been able to do for probably over a year. She said he seemed in awe and amazed to see again. What a miracle for this little guy. I hope she can put the video on U-tube so we can all see it. I was crying just hearing about it, didnt need to see it.LOL Hugs,Edie[/B]


 OMG, how can anyone readying this ...NOT be crying right now. What a miracle! 

it looks like Sol has a "bright" future in store for him now. :Sunny Smile:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have the video of DJ/Sol looking around the morning after his surgery. Can anyone tell me how to post it on here?? It is in my e-mails and how do I get it from there to here?? Can I forward it to someone to post?? Hugs,Edie


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Awww, ya'll are just beyond belief. Tears here too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW , I hadn't looked here for a while....this is just amazing. How wonderful to imagine him seeing everything again. What was he thinking? So happy for the little guy.

( I didn't contribute either  but I will)


----------

